
California's Assembly Privacy Committee Will Consider Only Industry Bills - walterbell
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/04/statement-ab-1760
======
olliej
If only there were some kind of legislative organization elected to represent
the people?

------
andrekandre
related: [https://www.politico.com/story/2019/04/09/democrats-
corporat...](https://www.politico.com/story/2019/04/09/democrats-corporate-
lobbyists-1259703)

just “voting democrat” is not enough, they have to be held accountable for
taking _any_ corporate money, not just from PACs

getting democrats (or any politician) off of corporate funding is like getting
a crack addict to stop, but i would argue it’s the most important issue of our
time

------
egberts
Please ignore us simple families struggling with their daily onslaught of
criminal fraudsters.

